# Problème d'envoi de mails via FREE



## as.cassou (3 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'utilise Mail sur mon mac depuis plusieurs années, avec une adresse de messagerie FREE. Depuis quelques semaines, impossible d'envoyer des mails, alors que je continue à en recevoir.
Tout est bien configurer comme suit : 

Type de compte = Pop 
-Serveur de Réception : pop.free.fr 
-Serveur d'envoi : smtp.free.fr 
-Réglages du serveur : 
-Port du serveur = 25 
-Case utilisation SSl non cochée 
-Authentification = aucune 

Onglet Avancé: 
Port : 110 
Case SSL non cochée 
Authentification : Mot de passe 

On me dit "Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.free.fr
Je clique sur "Informations de connexion et on me dit : "Connexion au serveur réalisée avec succes, aucune authentification requise".

Je suis désespérée, je ne sais plus quoi faire.

Merci par avance pour votre aide !


----------



## boninmi (3 Octobre 2010)

Disposes-tu d'un autre compte (yahoo, gmail, ...) te donnant accès à un autre serveur smtp qui te permettrait de tester si le problème vient de Free ou de ta configuration ?
Tu peux par exemple ouvrir gratuitement un compte sur gmail. Il faut ensuite activer selon une procédure décrite sur le site l'accès aux serveurs pop.gmail.com et smtp.gmail.com . Tu pourras alors essayer d'envoyer tes mails via le smtp de gmail.


----------



## Aliboron (3 Octobre 2010)

Tu ne précises pas si tu établis ta connexion à l'internet via Free ou un autre FAI. Ça peut avoir son importance...


----------



## as.cassou (3 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Oui j'ai un autre serveur avec lequel je peux envoyer des mails, il n'y a qu'avec free que ça beugue. 

Sinon j'établis ma connexion via FREE mais j'ai un fournisseur Bouygues Tel...


----------



## Aliboron (3 Octobre 2010)

as.cassou a dit:


> Sinon j'établis ma connexion via FREE mais j'ai un fournisseur Bouygues Tel...


Excuse-moi d'insister mais ça n'est pas très clair. Tu as un abonnement internet chez Free, avec Freebox, ou un abonnement chez Bouygues avec BBox ?

Si tu as une BBox Bouygues,  il faut utiliser le SMTP de Bouygues. 

Si tu as une Freebox, alors tes paramétrages sont corrects, on peut donc penser à une corruption dans les fichiers. Le mieux serait probablement de supprimer le serveur SMTP actuel, puis de le recréer avec les mêmes paramétrages que ceux que tu as indiqués.


----------



## as.cassou (3 Octobre 2010)

En effet, je ne suis pas claire...
J'ai un abonnement Bbox, mais avant j'étais chez Free donc mon adresse mail est @free.fr


----------



## Aliboron (3 Octobre 2010)

as.cassou a dit:


> J'ai un abonnement Bbox, mais avant j'étais chez Free donc mon adresse mail est @free.fr



L'adresse mail détermine en effet le serveur POP (ou IMAP, selon le cas) à utiliser pour la réception. Pour l'envoi, il faut utiliser le serveur SMTP du FAI par lequel on établit la connexion, en règle générale. Ou utiliser un serveur à identification renforcée (comme ceux de Gmail, par ex.) voire demander, lorsque le FAI l'autorise, à forcer l'envoi vers d'autres serveurs.

Il faut savoir que, pour éviter de faciliter l'envoi de spam (et donc se faire mal voir de leurs collègues) les hébergeurs restreignent les envois vers d'autres serveurs SMTP que le leur. Ce qui explique tes difficultés à envoyer ton courrier par le serveur SMTP de Free alors que ta connexion se fait par Bouygues.

En résumé, pour tes comptes chez Free, utilise le POP de Free, mais le SMTP de Bouygues. Les choses devraient rentrer dans l'ordre...


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2010)

Quand on est chez Free (Freebox), on peut régler dans son interface la possibilité d'utiliser d'autres SMTP que celui de Free (si on a des boites mails ailleurs), peut-être que Bouygues permet aussi de changer ce paramétrage.
Sinon, suis les conseils de Aliboron et configure ton serveur d'envoi (SMTP) sur celui de Bouygues.


----------



## as.cassou (4 Octobre 2010)

Pour l'instant ça marche en suivant vos conseils ! Affaire à suivre ! en tous cas, merci beaucoup.


----------

